# CAUTION for UK ebay buying of reels



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I's sending a warning to anyone thinking of ordering used international sales from UK. I have had too many pieces of junk sold as good to stay quiet. Last reel was reassembled with upside down drag cone and extra shims to make up for the driveshaft having the wrong size bearing that was shimmed and held with washers. It just wobbled and would have torn the gears to shreds. If they won't show the insides and can't spell ask questions so you have a strong case for money back. Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else. I buy lots of reels so I may be more unlucky. I have bought new unused reels that were true to the claim. I also bought many rods, new, that came through undamaged.


----------

